# Felgen aufrauhen



## WSFTRIALER (27. Oktober 2001)

Hat jemand schon mal seine Felgen aufgerauht?Ich bin nämlich mit der Bremsleistung meiner HS33 nicht zufrieden owohl ich die Monty Milk Pads verwende. Teer erhöht zwar die Bremsleistung enorm aber das "Teerauftragen" wird auf Dauer lästig. 
Deshalb hab ich mir überlegt meine Alex DX 32 mal aufzurauhen. Brngt das was. Weiß jemand genau wie es geht?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Giuliano (27. Oktober 2001)

zitat von www.vtcz.ch :

Felgen aufrauhen: Die Flanken der Felgen werden mit einer Trennscheibe aufgerauht. Der Reifen muss dazu entfernt werden. Die Prozedur ist recht aufwändig. Das Ergebnis ist beachtlich, hält aber nicht besonders lange an.

Vorteile: 

Gute Bremskraft. 
Bessere Dosierbarkeit als mit Bitume. 
Gute Funktion im Wasser (Die Flanken werden aber sehr schnell blank). 
Hält in der Regel länger als Bitume. 

Nachteile: 

Bei jedem Aufrauhen wird die Felgenflanke schwächer, da dünner. 
Die Bremsbeläge halten nicht so lange.

PS: von dieser seite ( marko   ) hab ich schon sehr viel gelernt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

